
Show HN: Weekly Spotify playlists to discover new music from different labels - vierj
http://lbld.it
======
vierj
Discover new music from a different independent label every week. Delivered to
your inbox and updated on Spotify every Wednesday at 8am (BST). Perfect music
to listen to while coding!

